# '67 GTO Harmonic balancer and pulley



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

My 400 ci GTO motor is missing is haermonic balancer and pulley.
After ther timing chain geag and cover go on, it dosn't look like the is much room at all to mount the balancer.
How does it go on there?
The manual is so vague...
Also it dosnt look like much of the crankshaft key is long enough to slide the balancer onto.
What gives?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The balancer hub slides onto the crank, thru the bottom of the timing cover....the timing cover has a seal in it which makes the hole LOOK small. You should replace the seal prior to re-assembly. You can replace the seal while the timing cover is on the engine, but the work is more difficult. Eric


----------

